

Ruby 2.2.1 Released - gregmolnar
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2015/03/03/ruby-2-2-1-released/

======
revskill
Ruby is a Japanese product, the Japanese culture is "to live for the
surrounded first, then for yourself", so i'm not surprised with continuous
Ruby update through years. Thank you all Ruby developers!

~~~
cmpb
It is an insanely well-managed product (IMO).

~~~
snurk
I believe it's a fairly poorly managed project, by looking at objective
measures:

* Key documents are inaccessible to majority of potential contributors because they're only in Japanese.

* Releases are not semantic versioned. E.g., the second level version number is simply an indicator that another Christmas has passed. It's not an indicator of any semantics.

* Press releases are untruthful and self-deceptive: "Ruby is now semantically versioned". On discussion with the core devs on this issue, they declare that semver actually isn't important. So, which is it?

* A closed, insular development process with no public roadmap, and terse release notes. Cf. Python.

I could go on. But these items alone are good evidence that the project is not
"insanely well managed."

------
Argorak
For all the complaints about CRuby, the recent years have been under the sign
of steady improvement, on a predictable schedule. A new version on Christmas,
patch version around February/March.

------
ch4s3
Is there a roundup of what's in this other than the GC fix on symbols? Or is
that the only change of note?

~~~
cremno
The changelog? Perhaps the _two_ listed fixed issues (ffi build failure,
Symbol GC memory leak) were just the most important ones according to the
maintainer.

~~~
ch4s3
Some others:

 __Fix dependencies to make bigdecimal installable by rubygems

 __some updates to rb_hash_delete

 __" restrict searching case-insensitive name from the filesystem to only last
part, for the performance"

 __file.c (rb_file_expand_path_internal): drop characters ignored by
filesystem on Mac OS X.

 __A GC fix on Solaris

 __" DNS is case-insensitive, so the comparison should be case-insensitive as
well"

 __Some other OS specific fixes

 __Misc

------
marvel_boy
Great project that produced a great product.

~~~
bdcravens
What product is that? Basecamp? Shopify? If you're referring to a framework,
that's a "project" too :-)

~~~
fortytw2
The reference Ruby interpreter. :)

